# Showable Bicolors?



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Are fish like this showable in IBC shows? 
It's a picture taken from aquabid.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Yes.. but need to get the blue out of the body.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Okay, thanks  If I were to breed him to http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369194139 to a girl similar to that, the fry would most likely be be patterned. What category would they be able to show in? 
And are split ventrals genetic?


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

She is kinda more grizzle. You will get a lot of variance. The only ones competitive in shows will be the marbles with 50/50 color split. Doubt you will get clean bi-colors with that female.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Okay, thank you


----------



## Coppermoon (May 8, 2012)

I agree with BasementBettas...I would think a Judge would move him to Marble though...


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Agreed. He would be shown in the marble class. But the caudal need some work and hose split ventrals need to be fixed, the gotta be thicker and stockier with only 1 tip.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Okay thanks guys!  I'm breeding him to a girl with not-so-good finnage. I'm probably going to show the fry for fun, but they most likely would not place.


----------

